# How to set the default group for Firefox downloading



## alphachi (May 4, 2016)

Hi, I installed www/firefox and set the default download directory to /home/usr0/down/:

```
% id
uid=1001(usr0) gid=1001(usr0) groups=1001(usr0),0(wheel)
% ls -ld ~/down
drwxr-xr-x  4 usr0  usr0  512  Apr 30 01:23 /home/usr0/down
```

When I used the built-in function to download a file named FILE, the group is wheel instead of usr0:

```
% ls -alo ~/down/FILE
-rw-r--r--  1 usr0  wheel  - 1234  Apr 30 01:23 down/FILE
```
But when I used an extension like DownThemAll! to download this file, the group is usr0:

```
% ls -alo ~/down/FILE
-rw-r--r--  1 usr0  usr0  - 1234  Apr 30 01:23 down/FILE
```

So how to set the default group to the user's default group like usr0 rather than wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2016)

The file should always be saved using the primary group, which in your case is usr0.


----------



## alphachi (May 4, 2016)

SirDice said:


> The file should always be saved using the primary group, which in your case is usr0.


Yes, I see. I think the owner should be usr0:usr0, but actually the owner is usr0:wheel if it's downloaded by the built-in function.



getopt said:


> ```
> > chown myuser:myuser ~/downloads
> > chmod -R 700 ~/downloads/
> ```
> Works here.


Thanks, but no effect.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2016)

As what user is Firefox itself running?


----------



## alphachi (May 4, 2016)

SirDice said:


> As what user is Firefox itself running?


This user, usr0.


----------

